# Something for everyone



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This is a very important read for every grower of any kind of plant material. I think everyone will learn something from this article from Agweb.

Calcium Basics | Farm Journal Magazine

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I like net wrap. It would never consider feeding it to my cows.


----------

